# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Aztekler ve aztek tanrıları

## gokhan

huit.jpg

15. yüzyıl ile 16. yüzyıl başlarında, bugünkü Meksikanın orta ve güney kesimlerinde büyük bir imparatorluk kurmuş halk. Nabuva dili konuşan Azteklerin adı, atalarının bir olasılıkla Kuzey Meksikada bulunan anayurdu için kullanılan Aztandan (Beyaz Ülke) gelir. Öteki adlarından Tenoçka, ataları Tenochtan kaynaklanır. Gene Aztekler için kullanılan Meksika adı, Texcoco Gölünün mistik adı Metzliapan (Ay Gölü) ile ilişkilendirilir. En büyük kentleri Tenochtitlanın adı Tenochtan türetilmiş, Meksika ise önce kentin ve çevresindeki vadinin, sonradan da tüm ülkenin adı olmuştur. Azteklerin kendilerinden söz ederken kullandığı Kulhua Meksika adı ise, Meksika Vadisinin en gelişmiş merkezi olan Colhuacan ile özdeşleşmek çabasını yansıtır. Azteklerin kökeni kesin olarak bilinmemektedir. Ama bazı gelenekleri, 12. yüzyılda Orta Amerikaya gelene değin, daha kuzeydeki Meksika Platosunda avcılık ve toplayıcılıkla geçinen bir kabile oldukları izlenimini verir. Gene de, Aztlan, yalnızca destanlarda doğmuş bir yer olabilir. Azteklerin güneye göçünün, Toltek uygarlığının çöküşünü izleyen ve belki de bu çöküşü hızlandıran genel bir göç hareketinin parçası olduğu sanılır. Texcoco Gölündeki adalara yerleşen Aztekler, tarihleri boyunca başlıca merkezleri olan Tenochtitlanı IS 1325te kurdular. Büyük bir devlet ve sonunda bir imparatorluk kurabilmelerinin temelinde, kullanılabilir tüm toprakların entansif biçimde ekildiği, gelişkin bir sulama ve bataklık kurutma sistemine dayalı olağanüstü tarım düzenleri yatar. Bu yöntemlerle sağlanan yüksek verimlilik, zengin ve kalabalık bir ülkenin doğmasını sağlamıştır.

Tenochtitlan, Itzcoatl döneminde (1428-40) komşu Texcoco ve Tlacopan devletleri ile ittifak kurarak Orta Meksikada egemen güç durumuna geldi. Daha sonra hem ticari ilişkiler, hem de fetihler yoluyla, 400-500 küçük devletten oluşan, 5-6 milyonluk nüfusuyla 1519da 207.200 km2lik alana yayılan bir imparatorluğun merkezi oldu. Kent, en gelişkin döneminde, 13 km2yi aşkın bir alanda 140 binden çok insan barındırıyordu; dolayısıyla Orta Amerika uygarlıklarınını tarihinde en yoğun nüfuslu yerleşim yeriydi. Aztek devleti, askerlerin egemenliğindeki bir despotluktu. Kastlara ve sınıflara bölünmüş ama dikey akışkanlığını da koruyan Aztek toplumunda yükselmenin en güvenli yolu savaşta kahramanlık göstermekti. Devlet işlerini rahipler ve bürokratlar yürütürdü. Toplumun alt katmanlarında, serfler, sözleşmeli hizmetkarlar ve köleler yer alırdı.

Aztek dini, birçok Orta Amerika kültüründen değişik unsurları özümsemiş, çeşitli inanç sistemlerinden karşıt öğeleri bir araya getirmişti. Önceki halkların birçok kozmolojik inancını paylaşan bu din, özellikle evrenin bir dizi yaradılışın sonuncusu olduğu ve 13 gök katı ile 9 yeraltı dünyası arasında bulunduğu yolundaki Maya inancını benimsemişti. Azteklerin başlıca tanrıları, Savaş ve Güneş Tanrısı Huitzilopochtli, Yağmur Tannsı Tlaloc ve yarı tanrı-yarı kahraman Tüylü Yılan Quetzalcoatl idi. Insan kurban etme töreninde, kurbanın yüreği Güneş Tanrısına sunulurdu. Kan akıtma töreni de yaygındı. Dinle yakından ilişkili Aztek Takvimi, rahiplerin uğraşı olan kapsamlı bir ayinler ve törenler döngüsünün temeliydi. Orta Amerikanın büyük bölümünde kullanılan bu takvim, 365 günlük (20şer günlük 18 ay, artı 5 uğursuz gün) bir güneş takvimi ile 260 günlük (20şer günlük 13 devre) bir dinsel yıldan oluşuyordu. Birbirine koşut giden bu iki yıl döngüsü, 52 yıllık daha büyük bir döngünün parçasıydı. Yöreye 1519da gelen Ispanyol kaşifler bu uygarlığın gelişmesine son verdiğinde Aztek Imparatorluğunun genişlemesi ve toplumsal evrimi henüz durmuş değildi. Son Imparator Il. Montezuma (hd 1502-20), Hernan Cortas tarafından tutsak, alındı ve hapiste öldü. Imparatorluk, üstün silahlarla donanmış Avrupalılarca hızla fethedildi.

Azteklerin Batı dünyasında Codic olarak bilinen ve geyik derisi ya da sabırotu liflerinden yapılmış kağıtlara yazılmış kutsal metinleri ve elişleri, tapınaklarda korunurdu. Yazıcılar, ideogram, resimyazı ve fonetik imgelerin karışımı bir teknik kullanırlardı. Dinsel tören takvimi, kehanetler, törenler ve tanrılar ile evrene ilişkin yorumlar da yazıcıların ilgi alanına girerdi. Ülkenin fethedilmesinden sonra bu metinlerin çoğunun yok edilmesine karşın, Codex Borbonicus, Codex Borgtav, Codex Fejervary-Mayer ve Codex Cospuno gibi bazı örnekler günümüze ulaşabilmiştir. Bu el yazması metinlerin anlaşılması çok güçtür ve pek azı gerçekten Azteklere aittir.

Arkeolojik kalıntılar arasında tanrı heykelleri, dinsel içerikli taş alçak kabartmalar, duvar resimleri, kilden yapılmış insan heykelleri ve vazolar ile taş ve ahşap maskeler bulunur. Aztek sanatı temelde simgesel olduğu için bu kalıntılar yardımıyla önemli bilgiler elde edilebilir.

Aztek Takvimi

Tonalpohualli denen 260 günlük dinsel yıl ile 365 günlük güneş yılını birleştiren takvim sistemi. Örnek aldığı Maya takvimi gibi, Aztek takvimi de 20şer günlük 13 döneme bölünen dinsel yıl ile 20şer günlük 18 aya bölünen ve ayrıca uğursuz sayılan beş günlük bir dönemi (nemontemi) içeren toplumsal yıldan oluşuyordu. Gene Maya takviminde olduğu gibi, dinsel ve toplumsal Aztek yılları her 52 yılda bir, birbirlerine göre aynı konuma gelirdi. Yılların Bağlanması ya da Yeni Ateş Töreni adıyla kutlanan bu olaya hazırlık olarak önce tüm kutsal ateşler ve evlerdeki ateşler söndürülürdü. Törende heyecanın doruğa ulaştığı anda rahipler yeni bir kutsal ateş yakardı. Ardından Aztek halkı da ocaklarındaki ateşi yeniden tutuşturur ve şölene geçerlerdi. 1790da Mexicoda yapılan kazılarda bazalttan yapılmış, ağırlığı 25 tonu bulan, 3, 7 metre çapında daire biçiminde bir takvim taşı ortaya çıkarılmıştır. Bugün Mexico Ulusal Antropoloji Müzesinde sergilenmekte olan taşın tam ortasında Aztek Güneş Tanrısı Tonaiuthun yüzü görülür. Bu yüzün çevresinde de tanrının önceki cisimleşmiş biçimlerini yansıtan ve dünyanın dört eski çağını simgeleyen kare biçimindeki dört pano vardır. Bunları da Aztek ayının 20 gününü simgeleyen işaretler çevreler.

Aztek Tanrıları

Huitzilopochtli

Uitzilopochtli olarak da yazılır (Nahuva dilinin Nahuvatl lehçesinde huitzilin: kolibri ve opochtli: sol). Güneş ve savaş tannsı. Aztekler ölen savaşçıların ruhlarının kolibri (çok güzel, parlak renkli bir kuş) bedenine büründüğüne inanırlar ve güneyi dünyanın sol yanı olarak kabul ederlerdi. Bu nedenle Huitzilopochtlinin adı güneyin dirilen savaşçısı anlamına geliyordu. Öteki adlarından ikisi Xiuhpilli (Turkuvaz Prens) ve Totecti (Efendimiz). Nahualı (büründüğü hayvan biçimi) kartaldı.

En eski inanışa göre Huitzilopochtli, Coatepec Dağında, Tula kenti yakınında doğmuştu. Annesi Yeryüzü Tanrıçası Coatlicue, gökten düşen bir top kolibri tüyünü (Yani bir savaşçının ruhunu) bağrında sakladıktan sonra Huitzilopochtliye hamile kalmıştı. Erkek kardeşleri olan güney yarıküre yıldızları Centzon Huitznaua (Dört Yüz Güneyli) ve kız kardeşi Ay Tanrıçası Coyolxauhqui onu öldürmeve karar vermişler, ama Huitzilopocthli, Xiuhcoatlıı (turkuvaz yılan) silah olarak kullanıp onları yok etmişti.

Başka efsanelere göre Huitzilopochtli, Aztekleri geleneksel yurtları Aztlandan Meksika vadisine ulaştıran uzun göç sırasında kabilenin kutsal önderiydi. Rahipler onun colibri biçimindeki tasvirini omuzlarında taşıyorlardı. Bir gece onun buyruk veren sesi duyuldu;bu bu buyruk gereğince Aztek başkenti Tenochtitlan 1325te Meksika Vadisindeki gölde küçük ve kayalık bir adada kuruldu. Ilk tapınak, rahiplerin bir kartalı bir yılanı yutarken gördükleri kaya üzerinde yer alıyordu. Sonraki Aztek hükümdarları bu sunak yerini genişlettiler. Sekiz Kamış yılında (1487) imparator Ahuitzotl burada görkemli bir tapınak yaptırdı. Huitzilopochtli genellikle kolibri biçiminde ya da kolibri tüylerinden miğfer ve zırh giymiş bir savaşçı olarak betimlenirdi. Bacakları, kolları ve yüzünün alt bölümü maviye, yüzünün üst bölümüyse siyaha boyanırdı. Ayrıntılarla işlenmiş tüylü bir başlık giyer, elinde bir kalkan ile bir turkuvaz yılan bulunurdu.

Dinsel takvimin Panquetzaliztli (Değerli Tüy Bayraklar Şöleni) adı verilen yılının 15. ayı. Huitzilopochtliye ve yardımcısı Paynala (Tez Canlı: Paynalı canlandıran rahip, tören alayı kentin çevresinde dolanırken en önde koşardı) adanmıştı. Bu ayda, savaşçılar ve auıanime (fahişeler) tanrıya adanan tapınağın önündeki alanda geceler boyunca dans ederlerdi. Savaş esirleri ya da köleler Huitzilopochcoda (bugün Churubusco, Mexico yakınında) kutsal bir kaynağın suyuyla yıkanır, Paynalın başını çektiği tören alayının kenti dolaşması sırasında ya da daha sonra tapınağın sunak taşında kurban edilirlerdi. Rahipler ayrıca tanrının en önemli silahını simgeleyen, ağaç kabuğundan yapılmış bir yılan yakarlardı. Son olarak Huitzilopochtlinin öğütülmüş mısırdan yapılan bir tasviri törensel olarak okla öldürülür, rahipler ve rahip adayları arasında paylaşılırdı. Huitzilopochtlinin bedenini yiyen gençler bir yıl boyunca ona hizmet etmek zorundaydılar.

Aztekler güneş tanrısına günlük besin olarak (tlaxcaltiliztli) insan kanı ve yüreği sunmak gerektiğine ve güneş insanları olarak kendilerinin de tanrıya bu kurbanı bulmakla yükümlü olduklarına inanırlardı. Kurban yürekleri quauhtlehuanitle (yükselen kartal) sunulur ve quauhxicallide (kartal vazosu) yakılırdı. Savaşta ya da sunak taşında ölen savaşçılara quauhteca (kartalın insanları) denirdi. Savaşçıların öldükten sonra, ilkin güneşin parlak kuyruğunun bir parçasına dönüştüğüne, dört yıl sonra da sonsuza değin kolibrilerin bedeninde yaşamaya başladıklarına inanılırdı.

Büyük Huitzilopochtli rahibi Quetzalcoatl Totec Tlamacazqui (Tüylü Yılan, Efendimizin Rahibi), Yağmur Tanrısı Tlalocun büyük rahibiyle birlikte Aztek din adamlarının başıydı

Quetzalcoatl

Nahuatl dilinde quetzalli: değerli tüy ve coatl : yılan. Eski Meksika tanrılarının en önemlilerinden olan Tüylü Yılan. Tüylü Yılan betimlemelerinin ilk örneklerine ülkenin merkezindeki Teotihuacan kültüründe (3-8. yy.) rastlanır. O dönemde Quetzalcoatl, Yağmur Tanrısı Tlalocla yakından ilgili bir yer ve su tanrısıydı.

Nahua dili konuşan kabilelerin kuzeyden göç etmesiyle Quetzalcoatl inanışında önemli değişiklikler oldu. Tula kenti çevresinde gelişen Toltek kültüründe (10-12. yy.) gökcisimlerine tapınmayla ilişkili olarak savaşın ve insan kurban edilmesinin önemi arttı. Quetzalcoatl sabah ve akşam yıldızı tanrısı sayıldı ve tapınağı Tuladaki törenlerin merkezi oldu.

Aztek döneminde (14-16. yy) Quetzalcoatl rahiplerin koruyucusu, takvimin ve kitapların mucidi ve demircilerle başka el sanatçılarının koruyucusu sayıldı. Aynı zamanda Venüs gezegeniyle eş tutuldu. Sabah ve akşam yıldızı olarak ölümün ve yeniden dirilişin de simgesiydi. Arkadaşı köpek başlı Tann Xolotlla birlikte ölmüş ataların kemiklerini toplamak için Mictlanın yeraltı cehennemine indiğine ve topladığı kemikleri kendi kanına bulayarak bugün yeryüzünde yaşayan insanları doğurduğuna inanılıyordu.

Bir başka önemli efsaneye göre OuetzalcoatI Tolteklerin başkenti Tulanın rahip kralıydı. Insan değil, yalnızca yılan, kuş ve kelebek kurban ederdi. Ama Gece Göğünün Tanrısı Tezcatlipoca büyü yaparak onu Tuladan atmıştı. Quetzalcöatl da tanrısal su (Atlas Okyanusu) kıyılarına inmiş ve kendini ateşe atarak Venüs gezegeni haline gelmişti. Bir başka öyküye göreyse yılanlardan yapılmış bir sala binerek doğu ufkunda kaybolmuştu.

Tezcatlipocanın Tüylü Yılana karşı kazandığı zaferde gerçeklik payı olabilir. Toltek uygarlığının ilk yüzyılında Teotihuacan kültürünün rahipler düzeni ve barışçı ilkeleri geçerliydi. Kuzeyden göç edenlerin baskısı toplumsal ve dinsel bir devrime yol açmış, yönetim rahiplerden askerlerin eline geçmişti. Ouetzalcoatlın yenilgisi klasik teokrasinin çöküşünü haber veriyordu. Onun doğuya yaptığı deniz yolculuğu, Toltek özellikleri gösteren Itza kabilesinin Yucatanı istilasıyla ilişkili olabilir. Quetzalcoatl ın takvim adı Ce Acatldı (Tek Kamış) ve onun Tek Kamış yılında doğudan geri döneceğine inanılırdı. Bu inanç Aztek hükümdarı Il. Montezumanın, Meksika Körfezine çıkışları (1519) Tek Kamış yılına rastlayan Ispanyol fatih Hernan Cortes ile arkadaşlarını tanrısal elçiler olarak görmesine yol açtı.

Quetzalcoatl tüylü bir yılandan başka, sık sık sakallı bir erkek olarak da betimlenirdi. Rüzgar Tanrısı Ehecatl kimliğiyle içinden rüzgar geçen iki oluklu bir maske takar ve kuzeydoğudaki Meksika kabilesi Huasteklere özgü koni biçiminde bir şapka giyerdi. Azteklerin başkenti Tenochtitlandaki (bugün Mexico) tapınağı Ehecatla uygun, yuvarlak bir yapıydı. Çünkü Ehecatlın, rüzgara karşı keskin köşeleri bulunmadığı için dairesel tapınaklardan hoşlandığına inanılırdı. Bu tür anıtlara özellikle Huastek yöresinde sık rastlanır.

Ouetzalcoatl hem ehecatl (rüzgar) günleri, hem de ayin takviminin 13 günlük dizilerinin 18.si boyunca egemenlik sürerdi. Ayrıca gün saatlerinin 13 tanrısı arasında dokuzuncu sayılırdı. Genellikle birinci derece tanrılar listesine alınmakla birlikte, kendisine adanmış bir tören ayı yoktu.

Eğitim, yazı ve kitap tanrısı olarak rahip adaylarıyla soyluların çocuklarının eğitildiği calmecacta (tapınağa bağlı din okulu) özellikle saygı görürdü. Tenochtitlan dışında Quetzalcoatl inanışının önemli merkezleri arasında Pueblo Platosundaki Cholula sayılabilir.

Tlaloc

(Nahuatl dilinde Tomurcuk Verdiren). Yağmur tanrısı. Iri, yuvarlak gözlü ve uzun azı dişli bir maske takmış olarak betimlenen figürlerinin ilk örneklerine IS 3-8. yüzyıllar arasındaki Teotihuacan kültüründe rastlanır. Aynı dönemde Mayaların taptığı yağmur tanrısı Chacla büyük benzerlikler taşır.

Aztek uygarlığı döneminde bütün Meksikaya yayılan Tlaloc kültüne büyük önem verilirdi. Kahin takvimlerinde Tlaloc günlerin sekizinci hükümdarı ve gecelerin dokuzuncu efendisi olarak yer alırdı. On sekiz yıllık dinsel yılın beş ayı Tlaloca ve dağ doruklarında yaşadıkların inanılan öteki tanrılara (Tlaloque) adanmıştı. Dinsel yılın ilk ayı Atlcaualo ile üçüncü ayı Tozoztontlide Tlaloca çocuklar kurban edilirdi. Altıncı ay Etzalqualiztlide yağmur yağdırmakla görevli Aztek rahipleri gölde yıkanır, yağmur yağması için su kuşlarının seslerini taklit eder ve büyülü sis çıngıraklarını (ayauhchicauaztli) kullanırlardı. On üçüncü ay Tepeilhuitl ise Tlaloqueye adanmıştı; bu ayda yoğrulmuş horozibiği etinden yapılma küçük tasvirler dinsel törenle öldürülerek yenirdi. On altıncı ay Atemoztlide de benzer bir tören yapılırdı.

Tlaloc, kuzeyli savaşçı kabilelerin Orta Meksikayı ele geçirmesinden önce, yüzyıllar boyunca bölgedeki çiftçi kabilelerinin ana tanrılarından biri olarak varlığını korumuştu. Savaşçı kabilelerle birlikte bölgeye Hluitzilopochtli ve Tezcatlipoca kültleri de girdi. Aztekler bağdaştırıcı bir yaklaşımla hem Huitzilopochtliyi, hem de Tlalocu en büyük tanrı olarak benimsediler. Başkent Tenochtitlan kentindeki Büyük Tapınakta (Teocalli), her iki tanrıya ayrılmış, eşit büyüklükte iki kutsal bölüm yer alıyordu. Yağmur tanrısı başrahibi Quetzalcoatl Tlaloc Tlamacazquinin (Tüylü Yılan, Tlalocun Rahibi) ünvanı ve konumu Güneş tanrısı başrahibininkine eşitti.

Saygı gördüğü kadar korku da uyandıran Tlaloc, yağmur yağdırdığı gibi kuraklığa ve açlığa da neden olabilirdi. Yeryüzüne yıldırımlar fırlatır, korkunç kasırgalar estirirdi. Tlaloque ise Yeryüzüne bereketli vağmurlar yağdırabilir ya da ekinlere zarar veren seller gönderebilirdi. Bu tanrıların ayrıca cüzam, romatizma, vücutta su toplanması gibi hastalıklara da neden olduklarına inanılırdı. Azteklerin ölüleri yakma geleneğine karşın, bu hastalıklardan ölenlerle boğulma ya da yıldırım çarpması sonucunda ölenler gömülürdü. Bu yollarla yaşamı sona erenlerin Tlalocun cenneti olan Tlalocanda sonsuza değin mutlu bir yaşam süreceklerine inanılırdı.

Tatlı su gölleriyle küçük akarsuların tanrıçası olan ve Matlalcueye (Yeşil Etekli Kadın) olarak da bilinen Chalchiuhtlicue (Yeşim Etekli Kadın) Tlalocun eşi sayılırdı.

Tezcatlipoca

(Nahuatl dilinde Puslu Ayna). En önemli Aztek tanrılarından. Büyükayı takımyıldızının ve karanlık gökyüzünün tanrısıdır. Tezcatlipoca kültü, IS 10. yüzyılın sonlarına doğru, kuzeydeki savaşçı Tolteklerce Orta Meksikaya getirilmiştir. Tezcatlipocanın, Tanrı Ouetzalcoatlı (Tüylü Yılan) Tula kentinden nasıl kovduğunu anlatan çok sayıda efsane vardır. Istediği kılığa giren büyücü Tezcatlipoca kara büyüyle birçok Toltekin ölümüne neden olur; erdemli Ouetzalcoatlı içkiye, günaha ve bedensel tutkulara sürükleyerek Tolteklerin altın çağına son verir. Orta Meksikadaki insan kurban etme geleneği onun etkisiyle başlamıştır. Tezcatlipocanın nahualı jaguardır; bu jaguarın benekli postu, yıldızlı bir gökyüzünü andınr. Yaratıcı Tanrı Tezcatlipoca bugünkü evrenden önce yaratılıp yok edilmiş dört evrenden ilki olan Ocelotonatiuhta (Jaguar-Güneş) hüküm sürmüştür.

Tezcatlipoca genellikle yüzünde siyah bir şeritle betimlenir; ayaklarından birinin yerinde obsidiyenden bir ayna vardır. Guatemaladaki Mayalar ve Kiçeler 10. yüzyılda sonra Tezcatlipocaya Hurakan (Tek Ayak) adını verdikleri bir şimşek tanrısı olarak taptılar. Bazı betimlemelerde ayna Tezcancatlipocanın göğsünde yer alır. Bu aynada her şeyi gören Tezcatlipoca görünmeyen ve her yerde var olan bir tanrıdır; insanların bütün eylemlerini ve düşüncelerini bilir.

Tezcatlipoca Aztekler döneminde (IS 14-16. yy) Huitzilopochtli, Tlaloc ve Ouetzalcoatlla birlikte en yüce tanrılardan biri durumuna geldi. Bu dönemde Tezcatlipocaya Yoalli Ehecatl (Gece Rüzgarı), Yaotl (Savaşçı) ve Telpochtli (Delikanlı) adlarıyla tapılırdı. Geceleri dörtyol ağızlarında savaşçılara meydan okuduğu söylenen Tezcatlipoca, halktan kimselerin ilköğretim ve askerlik eğitimi için erkek çocuklannı gönderdiği telpochcallilere de (delikanlılar evi) başkanlık ederdi. Ayrıca köleleri korur, Tezcatlipocanın çocuklarına kötü davranan köle sahiplerini cezalandınrdı. Erdemi zenginlik ve ünle ödüllendirir, yanlış yol tutanları ise cüzam gibi hastalıklarla ya da kölelik ve yoksullukla cezalandırırdı.

Tezcatlipoca için, beşinci ayin ayı Toxcatlda törenler düzenlenirdi. Rahip genç ve yakışıklı bir savaş esirini seçer, bu genç bir yıl boyunca tanrının yerini alarak lüks içinde yaşardı. Tanrıçalar gibi giydirilmiş dört güzel kız da ona eşlik ederdi. Ayin günü bu genç, çaldığı flütleri kıra kıra tapınağın merdivenlerini tırmanır, tepeye geldiğinde yüreği sökülerek kurban edilirdi.

Azteklerin başkenti Tenochtitlan dışında Tezcatlipocaya özellikle Texcocoda ve Oaxaca ile Tlaxcala arasında yaşayan Mikstek ve Puebla Yerlileri tapardı.

Tlazoltéotl

(Nahuatl dilinde Kirlilik Tannçası). Ixcuina ya da Tlaelquani olarak da bilinir, saflıktan uzak, günahkar davranışlan temsil eden tanrıça. Huaxteca körfez ovalarındaki halklardan alındığı sanılır. Önemli ve çok yönlü bir toprak ana tanrıçaydı. Yaşamın değişik evreleriyle bağlantılı dört ayrı kimliğe bürünürdü. Genç bir kadın olarak hafifmeşrep ve baştan çıkarıcıydı. Ikinci kimliğinde insanları kötü alışkanlıklara sürükleyen yıkıcı bir tanrıçaya dönüşürdü. Orta yaşlarda, insanların günahlarını yüklenebilen büyük bir tanrıça biçimini alırdı. Son kimliğinde gençlere musallat olan öldürücü ve korkunç bir kocakarı olarak ortaya çıkardı. Aztekler tören kurallarının çiğnenmesini, yasak cinsel ilişkileri ve geleneklere uymayan davranışları günah ya da kirli sayarlardı. Tlazoltéotl, rahiplerine itirafta bulunan insanların günahlarını bağışlama gücüyle ünlüydü. Bir kimliğiyle insanları günaha sürüklerken, başka bir kimliğiyle günah işleyenleri bağışlayabiliyor ve dünyayı günahtan arındırıyordu. Kaba pamuktan yapılma süslü bir başlıkla, bazı tasvirlerinde de bir kurbanın derisini sarmış olarak ya da Ay simgeleri taşıyan giysiler içinde betimlenirdi.

Xipe Totec

(Nahuatl dilinde Derisi Yüzülmüş Tanrımız), Meksikada yağmur mevsiminin başlangıcı olan ilkbaharın ve yeni yeşeren bitkilerin tanrısı. Aynı zamanda kuyumcuların koruyucusuydu. Yeni yeşeren bitkilerin simgesi olarak Xipe Totec, insan derisine bürünürdü. Bu deri ilkbaharda yeryüzünü kaplayan yeni deriyi temsil ederdi. Heykellerinde ve taştan yapılma masklarında da hep yeni yüzülmüş bir deriye bürünmüş olarak betimlenirdi.

Anauatl iteouh (kıyı tannsı) olarak tanımlanan Xipe Totec, başlangıçta altın yönünden zengin olduğuna inanılan bugünkü Oaxaca ve Guerrero eyaletlerinde yaşayan Zapotek ve Yopi Yerlilerinin tanrısıydı. Zapotekler onu bir bitki tanrısı olarak kabul ediyor ve Quetzalcoatlla (Tüylü Yılan) ilişkşili görüyorlardı. Kesinlikle yabancı bir tanrı sayılan Xipe Totecin tapınağı Yopico ya da Yepi Evi olarak anılıyordu. Xipe Totecin ilk temsili resimleri, Teotihuacan yakınlarındaki Xolalpanda ve Texcocoda Mazapan kültürüyle bağlantılı olarak yani klasik sonrası Toltek döneminde (10-12. yy.) ortaya çıktı. Aztekler bu kültü daha sonra Axayacatl yönetimi (1469-81) sırasında benimsedi. Aztek yılının ikinci dinsel tören ayı olan Tlacaxipehualiztlide (Insanlann Yüzülmesi), rahipler yüreklerini çıkararak insanları kurban ederlerdi. Daha sonra bu kurbanların yüzülerek sarıya boyanan ve teocuitlaquemitl (altın giysi) denen derilerini üzerlerine giyerlerdi. Öteki kurbanlar ise bir çerçeveye bağlanarak oklarla öldürüldü. Yere damlayan kanlarının verimli ilkbahar yağmurlarını simgelediğine inanılırdı. Xipe Totec, onuruna söylenen bir ilahide, Yoalli Tlauana (Gece Içkicisi) olarak anılırdı. Bunun nedeni bereketli yağmurların gece yağdığına inanılmasıydı. Aynı ilahide Xipe Totece, bereketin simgesi Ouetzalcoatlı getirdiği ve kuraklığı önlediği için şükranlar sunulurdu.

Mictlantecuhtli

Ölüler tanrısı. Genellikle yüzü bir kurukafa biçiminde betimlenir. Karısı Mictecacfhuatlla birlikte yeraltı dünyası Mictlanı yönetir. Savaşta, kurban edilerek, çocuk doğururken, boğularak, yıldırım çarpması sonucu ya da bazı hastalıklardan öldükleri için çeşitli cennetlerin hiçbirine giremeyenler, Mictlanın dokuz cehenneminde yargılanmayla geçen dört yıllık bir yolculuğa başlar. Mictlantecuhtlinin yaşadığı sonuncu cehenneme ulaşınca ya yok olur ya da huzura kavuşurlar.

Coatlicue

(Nahua dilinin Nahuatl lehçesinde Yılan Etekli). Yeryüzü tanrıçası. Yaratıcı ve yok edici özellikleriyle yeryüzünün simgesi, tanrıların ve insanların anası olarak kabul edilir. Mexico kentinde, Ulusal Antropoloji Müzesindeki heykeli mitolojideki anlamını çok güçlü bir biçimde somutlaştırır: Yüzü birbine dolanmış iki yılandan oluşmuş, eteği gene yılanlardan örülmüştür; yılanlar verimliliği simgeler. Insanları ve tanrıları beslediği için göğüsleri sarkıktır. Ellerden, kalplerden ve bir kafatasından oluşan kolyesi vardır. Ayak ve el parmakları pençeyi andırır; yeryüzünün insanları yutması gibi o da insanlarla beslenir. Teteoinnan (Tanrıların Anası) ve Toci (Büyük Anamız) olarak da bilinen Coatlicue, korkunç doğum tanrıçası Cihuacoatl (Yılan Kadın; Tonantzin Anamız olarak da bilinir) ve Kirlilik Tanrıçası Tlazolteotl olarak ortaya çıkan yeryüzü tanrıçasının bir görünümüdür.

Azteklerden Dua Örnekleri

Ölmek İçin Güzel Bir Gün (Ayinde Okunan Dua)

Onaltı gündür at sırtında general
atlar susamış ve yorgun
hain şefin!! izini sürmekte
onun gelişini takdir etti!
askerler tepelerin gerisinde saklanmıştı
kampın etrafı sarılmıştı

bir atlı surdu atini reise doğru
onlar koyu almak ve yağma etmek icin gelmişlerdi

kollarınızı aşağı indirin
mızraklarınızı aşağı indirin
Reisin gözlerinde hüzün vardı
Fakat gözlerinde korku görünmüyordu

Ölmek için güzel bir gün

Gözlerinizi kurulayın çocuklarım ağlamayın
Ölmek için güzel bir gün

O konuşmuştu beyaz adam gelmeden çok önce,
Onların silahları ve wiskisi hakkında
Halkını uyarmıştı
Onlar tarihlerini yazmadan önce
General inanmadı onun sözlerine
ne de yüzüne.
Fakat O biliyordu daha çok insan öleceğini
sonrada bu kara lekenin yaşanacağını
Bu kanun nasıl yıkılır
Ne yanlış yaptım ben?
ki beni gömmek öldürmek istiyorsun
bu kan izleri üzerinde

Biz topraklarımız, toraklarımız bizim için endişeli
Ve bu yol daima olmalı
Asla daha fazlasını sorma asla
Ve şimdi şöyle bana son sözünü
Silahlarımı aşağıya indirdim
Başımı eğdim
Simdi istersen beni atabilirsin bu yerden
Gidecek bir yeri olmadan
Ve insanlarına dönüp yaşlı gözlerini kurulamalarını söyledi
bizler huzurlu ve rahatız
ve sesi gökyüzünde yankılandı

Kutsal Ruha Dua

Ulu Tanrı, rüzgarın içinde duyduğum ses kimin sesi, bütün dünyaya hayat veren kimin nefesi -duy beni-. Senden önce geldim . Senin çocuklarından biriyim.ben küçük ve güçsüzüm, senin gücüne ve bilgeline ihtiyacım var. Güzellikler içinde yürüyelim ve gözlerim hep farkına varabilsin kırmızı ve mor gün batımının. Ellerim saygı göstersin senin yaptığı ve yarattıklarına, kulaklarım açıkça duyabildin sesini. beni öyle bilge yap ki ben benim insanlarıma öğrettiklerini anlayabileyim ve kayalara ve yapraklarına arasına gizlediğin derslerini anlayabileyim. En büyük düşmanım olan kendimle savaşıp kendi içimdeki gücü bulabileyim ve hazır olayım sana gelirken;Temiz ellere ve saf gözlere, öyle ki yasam batan bir günbatımı gibi solmaya başladığında ruhum sana saf ve lekesiz gelebilsin.

----------

